# I need a Better Knot?



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I typically use an improved clinch knot to tie my jigs. I have an occasional knot failure and am looking for something that performs better. You know, sometimes the small size of the hook eye limits the kind of knot. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Good old Palomar knot should serve ya well.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

never had a problem with palomar and its easy to tie.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks, gents. I use the palomar when the eye is big enough, but some jig eyes are too small to take the doubled-up line. Or, the eye won't take a second pass of the line.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Try http://animatedknots.com/ ,you should find something there that will work for you.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Puterdude. I am familiar with the site. I thought you and all the other folks that get blasted by bass and steelhead could offer an alternative. 

(The tough questions get overlooked. Make it a discussion on the merits of catch and release and it will go on for days!)

Appreciate your taking the time.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Are you wetting the knot down prior to pulling it tight, mono heats up and will fail if not wetted down, just a thought.............Doc


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I like knots that have two passes through the eye. They tend to have higher breaking strength. I use the palomar a lot, but the fishing fool is pretty good too.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Can almost never go wrong with the Palomar!


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Trilene Knot is a great alternative. I do not recall the magazine, but just recently I read a great study of knot stregths used in different applications and line choices. The trilene knot outperformed all when using mono line.

http://www.animatedknots.com/trilene/index.php


----------



## eye-man (Aug 8, 2010)

Are your knots failing while fighting a fish or a snag? I used the Improved clinch because my line will break at the knot when snagged. Lose less line that way. Never had a knot fail while fighting a fish that I can remember.And don't forget to wet.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

When tying on a hook, its hard to beat a good snell. Palomar for everything else imo.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

RiverDoc, F&S has been researching knots forever. You can search their data base for scientific data if you wish. here's a great link to the 5 strongest knots. Good Luck --Tim http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/fishing/bass/where-fish/2009/02/strongest-fishing-knots ...........................................................................................................................


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Doctor said:


> Are you wetting the knot down prior to pulling it tight, mono heats up and will fail if not wetted down, just a thought.............Doc


Thank you, Doctor!

I've been running snells all winter and since fall, well, I haven't had to tie any other knots. So, I have been forgetting to put saliva on my knots. I did it today when putting rapalas on my fluoro leader. I went 2/2 and they blasted the things. No knot failure. Thanks again for the reminder!


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

SMBHooker said:


> Trilene Knot is a great alternative. I do not recall the magazine, but just recently I read a great study of knot stregths used in different applications and line choices. The trilene knot outperformed all when using mono line.
> 
> http://www.animatedknots.com/trilene/index.php


Thanks, SMBHooker, I will check it out. If you have the reference for the study, please post, thanks!


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

eye-man said:


> Are your knots failing while fighting a fish or a snag? I used the Improved clinch because my line will break at the knot when snagged. Lose less line that way. Never had a knot fail while fighting a fish that I can remember.And don't forget to wet.


Hey eye-man,

They were failing on jigs while fighting steelhead. I think I got the problem solved-Doctor below reminded me about moistening the line. Seems to snug it up better and the line doesn't weaken when drawing it tight.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow said:


> RiverDoc, F&S has been researching knots forever. You can search their data base for scientific data if you wish. here's a great link to the 5 strongest knots. Good Luck --Tim http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/fishing/bass/where-fish/2009/02/strongest-fishing-knots ...........................................................................................................................
> View attachment 43000


Hey Wow, I checked out that article. Pretty serious stuff, thanks. Leave it to someone to measure the tension of knots. Now, we all have a few knots to learn-some that I never heard of. 

I was surprised to see the Rapala knot there! Something seems fishy.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

I've posted this elsewhere, but it's worth watching at least one episode:

http://www.fishingclub.com/video-tv/knot-wars.aspx

Serious knot testing. As far as it goes, I like uni knots (or fish-n-fool) for general purpose, rapala knots for cranks and jigs, and palomars for big hooks on big mono leaders. I switched to braid late last year, and attaching braid to leader material is another whole ball of wax.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Puter beat me to the punch but if you have trouble getting the line through the jig eye go and get yourself a needle threader at a sewing shop and keep it in your shirt pocket. I have old eyes and it helps me from time to time.


----------



## Monkey Bubbles (Apr 20, 2010)

I also have old eyes so I keep several pair of reading glasses from the Dollar Store in the boat tackle boxes and truck. YOU GOT TO DO WHAT YOU HAVE TO.


----------



## The_Hersch (Dec 31, 2010)

I found this pretty helpful, came across it while looking for braid to fluoro connecting knots. Click the link and then click on KNOT WARS.

http://www.fishingclub.com/


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Palomar...best all around knot...simple to tie, double strength on the loop of your hook and works with both mono and braid. Cannot go wrong.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

For connections, braid to braid, braid to mono, mono to mono....Albright or uni to uni have always worked great for me.


----------



## ou_bird (Apr 22, 2004)

I use a palomar knot for everything too. Jay


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the palomar knot after having used the improved clinch knot since I was a kid. The palomar is easier to tie & stronger, win/win.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Palomar for anything bigger than 3lbs. Fishermans for Gills or Panfish. Quick knot to tie. Palomar though for Walleye, Bass, Catfish, Pike etc.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree with the choice of the Palomar, but sometimes you cannot use the Palomar when you are tying on small swivels, jigs, flies, and hooks. Earlier someone mentioned the trilene knot as a possibility. Certainly a lot of articles on this topic - but I would like to hear what OGF'ers are having good luck with. Many thanks,


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

San Diego Jam for me. It's kinda like a hangman's noose. read that it and the Palomar are about the best for not losing strength.
http://www.netknots.com/html/san_diego_jam_knot.html


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Just thread the line through the hole. Then bring it back through to tie the palomar on Jigs and such.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I too am a big fan of the trilene knot for most fishing and the bloodknot for adding line to reel or adding tippet material. The bowline knot is a cool knot that puts a loop in the line to give a lure more action though I trust the trilene much more.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> I too am a big fan of the trilene knot for most fishing and the bloodknot for adding line to reel or adding tippet material. The bowline knot is a cool knot that puts a loop in the line to give a lure more action though I trust the trilene much more.


I'll give it a shot. The problem with some of my small jigs is that the hole is too small to accommodate a 2nd pass with the line through the same eye. Thanks much.


----------



## rdsnider (Apr 11, 2011)

I use a crawford knot, since reading the book, Lunkers love Nightcrawlers.
Do a google search of Crawford Knot to learn how to tie it.
Have a good season


----------

